# Give me one desert island disk, but....



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

... give me something that you don't think would be in anyone else's top five.

I'll start: Afghan Whigs - Gentlemen.
15 years later, and it is still what comes to mind when I think of a perfect 
record, yet so many folks have never heard it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jeff Buckley - Grace.

I know, it's not *that* obscure...but why it didn't sell 59 kazillion copies and make him a worldwide star I will never understand. I don't believe I have ever heard a song off this disk on radio, which is just criminal. Personal fave - Last Goodbye.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Ryan Adams - "Cold Roses".


what's his stuff like? I have only heard one generic radio hit, made the obvious "Cuts like a knife" joke and moved on.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> ... give me something that you don't think would be in anyone else's top five.
> 
> :
> :
> :



Um, sorry for being obtuse, but what is a "*desert island disk*"?


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Ian Dury "New Boots and Panties".


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Um, sorry for being obtuse, but what is a "*desert island disk*"?


The disk you would want to have with you if you were stranded on a desert island.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Um, sorry for being obtuse, but what is a "*desert island disk*"?


if you were going to be stranded on a desert island and only had 5 or 10 CDs to bring with you.
I guess that's a bit of an outdated notion in the days of the 160GB ipod :smile:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hard choice, but Santana's Moonflower would be right up there. It's a double CD so I hope it qualifies!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

puckhead said:


> what's his stuff like? I have only heard one generic radio hit, made the obvious "Cuts like a knife" joke and moved on.


It's fantastic! Ryan Adams has a really great ear for melody. Most of his music is really engaging I find, though it helps to like Alt Country. His earlier stuff with the band Whiskeytown is even better, as far as I'm concerned.

Good pick with the Whigs, btw!

It's hard to pick, but I think I might go with Lowest of the Low's _Shakespeare my Butt_ as my selection. Such a great range of awesome songs on that disc and since 1994 I've never gotten tired of it!

A second choice would be The National's _Alligator_ or _Boxer_.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Hard choice, but Santana's Moonflower would be right up there. It's a double CD so I hope it qualifies!


heh. I usually throw a double greatest hits on my list too (Black Sabbath - We Sold our Soul for Rock and Roll).

great answers so far - nice to get exposure to new artists who you know hit someone right in the sweet spot. Keep 'em coming.


I'll throw another on out there. Even though it's just an EP (clocks in at just under 31 minutes), it is flawless from start to finish. 
Coincidentally, it was recorded in 1993, same as the Whigs' "Gentlemen".
Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies


----------



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

The Rheostatics Double Live CD, which ironically has a song titled Desert Island Discs.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Umphrey's McGee - Live at the Murat.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Procol Harum - Exotic Birds and Fruit. The tracks on this album, in my mind, summarize the entire PH experience.

Brian


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Man, I'll have to think on this one overnight-last time I tried to make a desert island list it had over 30 CD's and I couldn't whittle it down any shorter! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Led Zeppelin IV :rockon:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Queensryche - Empire


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

puckhead said:


> I'll throw another on out there. Even though it's just an EP (clocks in at just under 31 minutes), it is flawless from start to finish.
> Coincidentally, it was recorded in 1993, same as the Whigs' "Gentlemen".
> Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies



Agreed, Jar of Flies has GOT to be one of THE very best of the 90's!
For a double I'd ahve to got with Physical Grafitti.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It wouldn't even be a rock or pop record of any sort, maybe Simon Mayor's The English Mandolin, or Oliver Schroer's Hymns and Hers, or possibly some Bach chorales/organ music. If it was a rock record, maybe Led Zeppelin's Physical Graffiti or one of the box sets.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Satch*

Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien.

Changed the whole way I play guitar forever from the first 'tape' I purchased. After that there were 4 more 'tapes' that were worn out before I finally got the CD. As an 80's metalhead and having idols like Eddie Van Halen, Rik Emmet etc.. I was blown away, still am to this day. Lords of Karma on a good set of headphones and I get that tingle and just drift away.

B


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Strawbs, Hero and Heroine.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> Led Zeppelin IV :rockon:


way to think outside the box kqoct


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Bruiser said:


> Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien.


yeah, listening to that album for the first time (I still have the record somewhere) was definitely a 'holy crap' moment.
good pick.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Joe Henry - Scar

A truly awesome album. Think Tom Waits with a better singing voice.

N


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

puckhead said:


> way to think outside the box kqoct


What? 

EDIT: whoops, didn't read the stipulation!

Hmmmm, I'd say Martin Sexton's 'Live Wide Open'. He's incredible.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...procol harum - a salty dog.

or the bee gees - odessa.

-dh


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

Minutemen
Double Nickels on the Dime


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

neogardguitar said:


> Joe Henry - Scar
> Think Tom Waits with a better singing voice.
> N




_WHAT?!?_
Better singing voice?!?

Hahahaha..
Awwwwww... c'mon! That man's voice is STELLAR!!

Some people claim that Bob Dylan has a "better singing voice" now, don't they?
I dunno. I love the singers who can't sing...


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

I was going to say Pink Floyd DSOTM 'cause I still haven't got over the first time I heard it '73, but then I recalled David Lindley & El Rayo-X. That would be it. Mr Dave's first album is a gem, with an amazing variety of songs and genres, and he kills on lap steel.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rolling Stones - Voodoo Lounge.

The band back firing on all cylinders and back to basics. Always been my favourite album.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

puckhead said:


> if you were going to be stranded on a desert island and only had 5 or 10 CDs to bring with you.
> I guess that's a bit of an outdated notion in the days of the 160GB ipod :smile:



OH!

")

Not easy, but not hard. Best done by band/performer and say "selections of" rather than by the antique concept of albums (I could not name albums anyway, not without looking them up on the wiki). SO: In no special order, and no special 5, just the first 5 to come to mind:

RUSH 
Dead Can Dance
Bach
Loituma
Cinema Strange

However, yes, in these days of 160 gig iPod's, well, I have probably that much music on the compy at this time ;p and to think I have deleted the lot several times just get a different mix.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to go with Wilco's Summerteeth. Never get sick of it!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

steve reich - drumming


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stevo said:


> I have to go with Wilco's Summerteeth. Never get sick of it!


Good choice!!!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Tailgate Troubadour by Greg V. Excellent album:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/gregv


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Kudos on the Lowest of the Low nod. 

I'd have to say:

Son Volt - Trace 
Old Crow Medicine Show - OCMS 
Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band - The Mountain
Bob Marley - Kaya (but only if the desert island happens to be overun with ganja


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Judee Sill - Heart Food
Laura Nyro - Gonna Take a Miracle


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Any of the following:

Lynch Mob-Wicked Sensation
Def Leppard-Pyronmania
Queensryche-Empire/Operation Mindcrime
Dokken-Under lock and Key
Skid Row-Skid Row
Blue Murder-Blue Murder


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread, its a good one...

Tough choice but I'd take Harry Manx's "Road Ragas" or any of Johnny Cash's American Recordings CDs



eric_b said:


> I was going to say Pink Floyd DSOTM 'cause I still haven't got over the first time I heard it '73, but then I recalled David Lindley & El Rayo-X. That would be it. Mr Dave's first album is a gem, with an amazing variety of songs and genres, and he kills on lap steel.


El Rayo-X is a fine choice too. His "Win This Record" album blew me away too. I remember buying them both from a "delete bin" for a dollar each.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Electric Tears - Buckethead


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll be honest, most of the ones I would likely take fall into the "other people's top five category," (Beano album would probably be number 1), but otherwise probably Shake Your oney Maker - Black Crowes


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Icky Thump - White Stripes
Fantastic Album
:rockon2:


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Puckhead,

Here is the oldest album that I still listen to regularly. " Electric Music For The Mind And Body" by Country Joe And The Fish. Still the best Psychedelic album of all time IMHO.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Breach Of Trust-Songs For A Dying Nation :rockon2:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

cptheman said:


> I'll be honest, most of the ones I would likely take fall into the "other people's top five category," (Beano album would probably be number 1), but otherwise probably Shake Your oney Maker - Black Crowes


Great choice. When I think of an album that is solid from first to last, this is the one that always comes up. I'd have to say it's in my top ten albums of all time, no doubt. The other 9 would be way too well-known to make this list.

My choice, for this list, would be "Fleet Foxes", by Fleet Foxes. 

--- D


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

glad to see the thread bumped. 
people have posted some interesting stuff to check out


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

One that works for me is Foghat's "Rock and Roll Outlaws" (or maybe "Get Your Ya-Ya's Out" by the Stones as a second choice).
-Mikey


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I think mine would be Jars of Clay-If I Left The Zoo


----------

